# Help for a new boat owner G3



## bappy1979 (Jul 14, 2018)

Looking for a little direction or advice on my first boat. 

I found a 2009 G3 1860 CCJ DLX with a 80lbs Minn Kota, stainless impeller, auto anchor, and upgraded electronic tach. The boat only has 38 hours on the motor. Is 12K a good price to pay for a barley used boat? I checked the bottom and it's clean as a whistle. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Scott F (Jul 14, 2018)

What size is the outboard motor? What condition is the trailer in? How old are the tires? How old are the batteries for the trolling motor? What kind of depth finder does it have?


----------

